# Application messages bloquée



## azertyuiop01 (26 Février 2016)

Bonsoir à tous,
J'ai un probleme sur mon iphone 6, j'ai voulu mettre beaucoup (mais vraiment beaucoup) d'emojis dans un message et l'application a crashé. J'ai essayé de la relancer mais l'ecran reste blanc pendant 10/20 secondes puis l'application se ferme. J'ai essayé de fermer l'app, d'éteindre et de rallumer l'iphone mais ça ne change rien. Et vu que c'est l'appli message je ne peux pas la supprimer pour la réinstaller

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider? Merci d'avance!


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (26 Février 2016)

Appuis 2 fois sur le bouton "Home" puis ferme l'appli en glissant vers le haut.

Sinon :
Appuis sur Home+Verrouiller jusqu'à ce que l'iPhone s'éteigne puis que la pomme apparaisse et à ce moment relâche les boutons.


----------



## azertyuiop01 (26 Février 2016)

J'ai essayé les deux mais l'appli est toujours bloquée..


----------



## azertyuiop01 (26 Février 2016)

j'ai réussi a debloquer l'application merci


----------

